# pushing a little snow late 2010



## duckfoot (Aug 25, 2011)

I think this was one of the first snows we had last year...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Ahhhhh the memories,seems like it wasn't that long ago...and not to far off either.


----------

